# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  فوائد أكل التفاح أثناء الحمل

## نسيم الذكريات

*
* 
*** 

تنصح آخر الدراسات الحوامل بتناول أكثر ما يمكنهن من التفاح، حيث أنه ثبتت آثاره الإيجابية على صحة أجنتهن. 

وتوصلت دراسة بريطانية، إلى أنّ استهلاك هذه الفواكه بوفرة أثناء فترة الحمل تساعد الجنين على الولادة من دون أن يكون عرضة للربو. 

وتقول الدراسة إنّه، تماما مثلما يقي تناول السمك بكثرة من أخطار الأكزيما، تقي كميات وافرة من التفاح الجنين من الربو. 


وقال العلماء إنّ الأطفال، الذين تناولت أمهاتهم أثناء فترة الحمل بمعدل أربع إلى خمس تفاحات كل أسبوع، كانت احتمالات الإصابة بالربو لديهم منخفضة بنسبة 53 في المائة مقارنة بغيرهم، وأوضحوا أن ما يفسر ذلك هو وجود كميات كبيرة من مادة الفلافونويد في التفاح. 

كما أوضحت الدراسة أن تناول السمك مرة على الأقلّ خلال الأسبوع، وهو أمر ممكن جدا، يقلص احتمالات الإصابة بالأكزيما لدى الطفل عندما يولد، بنسبة تصل إلى 43 بالمائة. 

وتفسر الدراسة أن ذلك سببه توفر مادة الأوميجا3 في السمك وهي المادة الأساسية في الوقاية من نقص الحديد والأكزيما.


منقول*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نقل موفق

----------


## hope

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*يعطيك الف عآفيييهـ ع الطرح المفيد ـ ـ ،،*


*لاعدمنآ جديدك*

*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا على المعلومات والاضافة الصحية يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووووووووبة

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*عفاف*
*hope*
*غريبة*
*كل الشكر لكم لتنوير صفحتي وإن شاااء*
*الله تكونو في صحة وعافية ...*
*دمتم بألف خير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،

معلومات مفيدة ،،، 

يعطيك العافية خيتي على هذا الطرح القيّم والموفق


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
معلومااات مفيدة وقيمة للامهات
الله يسهل للحوامل 
ويرزق المحرومين الذرية الصالحه
تسلمي عزيزتي نسيم ع النقل الرائع
لاعدمناا جديدج
تحيااتي

----------


## فرح

غاليتي نسيم الذكريات 
ع المعلومه الرااائعه والمفيده للامهات 
يعطيك العاافيه اختياااار موفق 
دمتِ بخير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر اختي الكريمة لمى قدمتي من فوائد بارك الله فيك وننتظر جديدك

----------


## النظره البريئه

طرح رائع وموفق يسلمو

----------


## احلى كلام الحب

يسلمو على النقل 
يعطيك الف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

نسيم الذكريات 
معلومات رائععه 
مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*دمعة على السطور*
*شذى الزهراء*
*فرح*
*ملكة سبأ*
*النظره البريئه*
*أحلى كلام الحب*
*قمي*

*كل الشكر لكم لمروركم وتنويركم*
*صفحتي ,,,*
*دمتم جميعا بألف خير في*
*أمان الله وحفظه..*
*خااالص تحياتي لكم*

----------


## حلم الورد

السلام عليكم الله يعطيش العافية وتسلمي

----------


## وجــــــود ..}

معلوماآاآات قيــــــــــــمه
سلمــــــــت يــــــــداك
دمـتي في امان الخالق ,,

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.

مرحبآ :)

تسلمي ع الطرح ،

ربي يعطيك الف عآآفيه

مآآنحرم جديدك 

تحيآآآتي

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*حلم الورد*
*وجود*
*شبكة الناصرة*
*malamh cute*

*كل الشكر لكم جميعا على التعقيب و*
*تنويركم صفحتي ,,,*
*دمتم جميعا في صحة وعافية في*
*أمان الله وحفظه ,,*
*خااااالص تحياتي لكم*

----------


## احلى كلام الحب

يسلمو على موضوع 

يعطيك الف عافية

لاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أحلى كلام الحب*
*الله يسلمك ويعافيك من كل شر*
*تسلم على المرور والتعقيب وتنويرصفحتي ..*
*خااالص تحياتي لشخصك الكريم*
*ودمت بألف خير..*

----------


## الفجر 110

التفاااااااح غالي هالايام يا "نسيم الذكريات " 
ويش ناويه علينا انجّل تفاح كل يوم 
هذا الموضوع فيه انحياز لطرفكم ..اعترض 
لكن .. يالله ماعليش 
الف شكر معلومة مهمة جدا راح ننصح بها الاخرين من الاقربين  
ما عدمناك ولا عدمنا الطرح الجميل منك 
اني معي من المنتظرين لك 
والله وياك

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*كما يقال الغالي للغالي*
*تسلم أخي العزيز صانع الخبز على التعقيب والمرور*
*الكريم في صفحتي ..*
*والله يعينك على تنجيل التفاح..*
*دمت بسعااادة وهناء بألف خير*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*تسلمي علىالطرح 
معلومات  مفيدة*

----------

